# How many CPRs did you see before you found your LOs ?



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

As the title says really , we have seen two so far , one was perfect but too local and a mutual ** friend ! So we had to say no  
This one is perfect distance wise but there are some things I'm uneasy about  

How did you know your CPR was right , was it a gut feeling. . ? Feeling quite sad tonight for the first time in this process


----------



## Dreams do come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi,

If we had a look at a CPR and had any doubts then we didn't proceed.

We knew when it was right, we got very emotional and very excited, we knew from the beginning they were for us, we saw about 15 profiles and 4 cprs.

We nearly lost our link due to sw's being slow and rubbish so we went to an exchange day, we spoke to lots of angencies and were told about a lot of children that were not 'displayed' as they weren't considered hard to place....we had a further 30+ profiles from it and it resulted in 5 CPRs from potentials. A few agencies also said they had seen or profile and had contacted our sw about children for us. It was a very good experience for us and I can see you're off to one in November.

Good luck x


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll break our experience down into stages...

- Pre Activity Day - 0 Profiles, 0 CPRs

- Activity Day - 2 Profiles, 2 CPRs  (plus a book of 57 mixed profiles)
We found our LO (hopefully) at this Activity Day

- Post Activity Day - 2 Profiles, 1 CPR

- Review - 2 Profiles, 0 CPRs

- Exchange Day - 2 Profiles, 0 CPRs

So, in total we have seen 8 Profiles and 3 CPRs but we think we had found our LO after reading just 2 CPRs.

For us it was worth reading extra profiles on Be My Parent (you can read some for free) just to know what else is out there.


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

13 profiles, 2 CPRs and we just knew, everything fit, her description, personality, background, contact arrangements, age, and her picture was cute as a button. If you feel uneasy I would suggest this isn't the right match lovely. It's easy to try and make it fit because you want to be a mummy so much. But break it down and be true to yourself. The wait is so hard and I'm sorry you feel a bit low. It is easy for me to say now but it really does all make sense once you find your little one. Hang in there smudgey


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Both times don't know how many profiles, 1st time, 2 lots of CPR's, each child in family had their own, then our sons.
This time we are hoping that the 2nd one we have read is the right child for us, but as our visit was cancelled yesterday at the very last minute we have another 3 weeks to wait before they can come again!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

We saw one CPR and a couple of profiles along with an adoption event with lots of profiles. When our SW rung about LO saying she had a profile she felt we had to see, I just knew. I felt dizzy and disorientated as we went to collect it, I just knew. The CPR had a couple of potential worry points in it and although I felt sure my DH is naturally cautious and held back a bit. SS then kept us waiting an excruciating 3 weeks to hear if they wanted us even though they had approached our SW about us (all boiled down to money as were outside their consortium). All the while I knew we had found our daughter but felt she might be kept from us, after 3 weeks I was a devastated mess and cried all weekend feeling so cheated as felt they had decided against us, but finally, on the Monday they came back with a yes. It was a painful, horrible time but I would clearly say I KNEW she was ours and I didn't feel that at all for any other child. It was all the harder because DH and another person who knew were clearly doubting she was right given we'd not heard anything, so I was on my own hanging on to faith that she was ours.

I've totally rambled, but the point is, I did know, and as she races round the kitchen on her walker as I type this, I feel so blessed.


----------



## Doubleprincesstrouble (Jan 28, 2013)

Just one CPR! We asked about two profiles after having read loads. We saw a DVD of our girls first before reading the CPR and we were pretty much decided anyway. Hook, line and sinker


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

We only saw one profile, one CPR, one child and we knew he was ours from the moment we saw his picture and read about him.  His back story made him 'hard to place' as a lot of people didn't want to deal with having to tell him his story later on but in every other respect he is just perfect so it seemed a stupid reason for him not to be our son.  

We felt there were much harder things to deal with, attachment issues (which we may still encounter but none detected early on) health problems, emotional issues, learning difficutlties, developmental delay, nothing has presented to date so the history we could deal with.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

One profile, one CPR , one dream come true.
When our sw phoned to tell us about little man she said he was a gift. She had been contacted by his sw who had read about us before is placement order. This came through but she waited till the ay after approval panel to tell us. By this time she had his CPR and as we trust her implicitly it was so hard not to get excited. We read his CPR the next day and before we finished reading it or saw his photo we were smitten. I was all dizzy and dh, who is usually so reserved asked " can we see a photo of our son" . Then I cried!  She turned over his photo and we fell in love all over again. Complications meant we had to fight for this little one. We had delays that meant we could have had to wait for up to a year and our sw had numerous other profiles lined up for but dh wouldn't entertain looking at another.  Thank goodness we didn't . Xxx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

One phone conversation about a sibling group that wasn't right for me.  Then one phone conversation, meeting with SW and LO's SW and CPR and that's it - I've found my LO!  

She is so right for me just the description of her personality fits and she even looks like my sister did as a baby! Of course, it's not without complications, but she is my daughter 

I'm meeting her for the first time on the 31st of October and cannot wait  

The right LO will come along for you - not everyone's journey is the same, but I truly believe that our children come along to us at the right time xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

We only saw one CPR for Wyxling.  Our SW heard about her the day after we were approved, and gave us a brief phone description.  She basically ticked all the boxes of what we were looking for on the information we were given.  At that point she was 13 months old, white, female, healthy, developing well, and b/m had been cooperating fully with SS during her pregnancy and attending all drug testing throughout.  B/m was pregnant again and the plan was for that child to be removed at birth.  It was felt likely that they would also be placed for adoption in due course.  They wanted to keep the siblings together and we wanted two children.  The only negative from our point of view was that she'd been sent home with b/m and had some months in b/m's care where there were issues of neglect and domestic violence (which we were told about).  It took 2 1/2 months for us to get her CPR but we didn't look at any others in the meantime.  At that point, there weren't an abundance of babies in the system, and while we asked our SW to keep her eye out, there was certainly no chance of the child(ren) we were looking for being on Be My Parent etc.  So we just waited.

When we were approved again we were only interested in one CPR, which was that of our daughter's biological brother.  We were offered some others to look at when that match appeared to be falling south, but we decided that it wasn't the right time.

I have to add, that while I love my daughter to bits and am so glad she is ours, if you get a profile that looks too good to be true, do make sure you ask Social Services absolutely everything, really, seriously, everything, about the child, no matter how silly the questions, to find out what it is they've decided you don't need to know.  Things were nowhere near as simple as we were led to believe.  Hey ho, 16 months on, and we've two wonderful children that we adore.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Just one.  SW brought round a handful of profiles at our last meeting before approval panel.  I can't remember anything about the others, Bug just leapt out at us, an made us blind to all other children.  I can't even remember what it was that appealed, and even in matching panel when they asked we couldn't say exactly what it was, just that he was just.... ours.

He was considered hard to place because of his background, but the details just made us more determined to bring him home.  We asked our SWer to ask his family finder to wait for us, and she read our PAR and agreed not to take his profile anywhere else until we were approved.  We got his CPR the day after approval panel and it all rushed from there.

When his SWers came to meet us, they decided then and there to proceed, and afterwards said it was clear that we were already in love.


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

For us it was 8 profiles and 3 cprs, but we knew our little man was right as soon as I saw his profile at a coffee morning.


We had to also turn 1 cpr down as the lo medical needs, we might not have been able to deal with.


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We read literally 100+ profiles as lots of profile booklets and the consortium folder. In the end we only saw one CPR -our son's but that was because although we had asked about others and were seriously considered for another child, our LO was the only one we were totally certain about.


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

We are newly approved being sent easily 5-8profiles a week so seen many profiles have read 2 cpr's and had link with one CPR which we were happy with, only to be pipped to the post by another couple. :-(


----------

